# java.nio.channels.ClosedByInterruptException



## Giftstachel (24. Sep 2008)

Hallo liebe binärbändiger,

ich versuche derzeit eine asynchrone, non-blocking HTTP-connection zu programmieren. soweit klappt das auch relativ gut. verbindung steht, und den body kann ich auch problemlos auslesen. das ganze läuft in einem thread, der sich alle 3 sec neu verbindet, und sich bei fehlern egal welcher art neu startet. klappt auch, zumindest soweit, bis er mir eine 
*java.nio.channels.ClosedByInterruptException* schmeißt.
dann dreht mein prog durch, ignoriert alles, was ich im sage. er versucht zwar einen neustart, den er allerdings irgendwie nicht richtig ausführt. siehe fehlermeldung unten.


```
package Async_Html_Reader;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.BindException;
import java.net.ConnectException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.nio.channels.ClosedByInterruptException;
import java.nio.channels.ClosedSelectorException;
import java.sql.SQLException;

import org.xlightweb.BlockingBodyDataSource;
import org.xlightweb.GetRequest;
import org.xlightweb.IHttpRequest;
import org.xlightweb.IHttpResponse;
import org.xlightweb.client.HttpClientConnection;
import org.xlightweb.client.IHttpClientEndpoint;
import org.xsocket.connection.INonBlockingConnection;
import org.xsocket.connection.NonBlockingConnection;

public class ReadIndex extends Thread implements Runnable{
	
		private String systemMessage = "0";
		int blinker = 0;
	
		public void run(){	
			
			int i = 0; 
			int first = 0;
			int last = 0;
			String a = "";
			String b = "";
			String s = "";

			String  changechecker = "";
			String kurs = "";	
			String änderungsdatum = "";
				
			String dbLogin ="" ;
			String dbPassword =""; 
			
			DBZugriff getDB = new DBZugriff();
			String urlurl= "";
			
			try
			{
				getDB.OpenDB(dbLogin, dbPassword);
				getDB.result = getDB.statement.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM URL WHERE URLID = 1");
				getDB.result.next();
				urlurl = getDB.result.getString(2);
			}
			catch (SQLException sqle){
				sqle.printStackTrace();
				getDB.CloseDB();
				currentThread().interrupt();		
				run();
			}
			getDB.CloseDB();
				
				for(int count = 0; count < 1000000; count++) 
				{
					try{
						b = "";
						a = "";
//--------------------------> fehler zeile 64, hier der erste fehler den er im quellcode an gibt, 
						INonBlockingConnection tcpCon = new NonBlockingConnection("url.de", 80);
						IHttpClientEndpoint httpClientConnection = new HttpClientConnection(tcpCon);
			
						IHttpRequest request = new GetRequest(urlurl);
						request.setHeader("Accept-Encoding", null);
			
						IHttpResponse response = httpClientConnection.call(request);
						BlockingBodyDataSource body = response.getBlockingBody();

						s = body.toString();
						if (s.indexOf("blablabla")>= 0)
						{
							//string zurechtschneiden
							while(s.lastIndexOf("<") != -1 && s.lastIndexOf("<")<= s.length() )
							{	
								first = s.indexOf("<"); 
								last = s.indexOf(">");
								s = s.substring(0, first) + s.substring(last+1); 
							}	
							while((first = s.indexOf("&")) > -1 && (last = s.indexOf(";")) > -1)
							{
								s = s.substring(0, first) + s.substring(last+1);
							}		
							a = a.concat(s);
						
						}
						else 
						{
						}
						httpClientConnection.close();
						tcpCon.close();
					}
					catch (ClosedByInterruptException cbiex){
						cbiex.printStackTrace();
						getDB.CloseDB();
						try{
							Thread.sleep(3000);
						}
						catch (InterruptedException e) {
					        e.getMessage();			                  
					    }
						currentThread().interrupt();	
//-------> hier der fehler zeile 110, das er permanent versucht neu zu starten, aber hier ein fehler auftritt			
						run();
					}
					catch (ClosedSelectorException CSEx){
						CSEx.printStackTrace();
						getDB.CloseDB();
						currentThread().interrupt();		
						run();
					}
					catch (BindException e){
						e.printStackTrace();
						getDB.CloseDB();
						currentThread().interrupt();					
						run();
					}
					catch (MalformedURLException e){
						e.printStackTrace();
						getDB.CloseDB();
						currentThread().interrupt();
					}
					catch (ConnectException e)
					{
						e.printStackTrace();
						getDB.CloseDB();
						currentThread().interrupt();					
						run();
					}	
					catch (IOException e){
						e.printStackTrace();
						getDB.CloseDB();
						currentThread().interrupt();					
						run();
					}

					if (changechecker == a){
					}
					else {
						changechecker = a;	
						i = 0;
			        				
						try{	
                                                     parse dies und jenes
                                                }
						catch (StringIndexOutOfBoundsException e){
							e.printStackTrace();
							getDB.CloseDB();
							currentThread().interrupt();
//---------------------> fehler zeile 167, versucht ein den neustart, und beginnt die fehlermeldung von unten zu wiederholen.	
							run();
						}
							
						try 
						{
							eintragen in die datenbank
						}
						catch (SQLException err)
						{
							err.printStackTrace();
							getDB.CloseDB();
							currentThread().interrupt();
							run();
						}							
					}
					if (blinker == 0){
						systemMessage = "running .";
						blinker = 1;
					}
					else if (blinker == 1) {
						systemMessage = "running ..";
						blinker = 2;
					}
					else if (blinker == 2) {
						systemMessage = "running ...";
						blinker = 0;
					}
					else {
						systemMessage = "fehler?";
						blinker = 0;
					}
					try{
						Thread.sleep(3000);
					}
					catch (InterruptedException e) {
						e.printStackTrace();		                  
					}
				}
		}
	public String isBlinking(){
		return systemMessage;
	}
}
```

fehlermeldung:

nicht irritieren lassen, das die zeilen nicht stimmen, ich habe der übersichtlichkeit einiges gekürzt.


java.nio.channels.ClosedByInterruptException
	at java.nio.channels.spi.AbstractInterruptibleChannel.end(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.ch.SocketAdaptor.connect(Unknown Source)
	at org.xsocket.connection.IoProvider.openSocket(IoProvider.java:550)
	at org.xsocket.connection.IoProvider.createClientIoHandler(IoProvider.java:404)
	at org.xsocket.connection.NonBlockingConnection.createClientIoHandler(NonBlockingConnection.java:1709)
	at org.xsocket.connection.NonBlockingConnection.connect(NonBlockingConnection.java:693)
	at org.xsocket.connection.NonBlockingConnection.<init>(NonBlockingConnection.java:657)
	at org.xsocket.connection.NonBlockingConnection.<init>(NonBlockingConnection.java:642)
	at org.xsocket.connection.NonBlockingConnection.<init>(NonBlockingConnection.java:181)
	at org.xsocket.connection.NonBlockingConnection.<init>(NonBlockingConnection.java:165)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:64)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:110)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndext.java:110)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:110)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:110)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:110)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:110)
        .
	.
	.
	.
	.
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:110)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:110)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:110)
	at Async_Html_Reader.ReadIndex.run(ReadIndex.java:167)

für jede hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar.
lg
giftie


----------



## tuxedo (24. Sep 2008)

Hast du mal die APIDoc gelesen?



> Checked exception received by a thread when another thread interrupts it while it is blocked in an I/O operation upon a channel. Before this exception is thrown the channel will have been closed and the interrupt status of the previously-blocked thread will have been set.



Denke da gerät bei dir etwas durcheinander mit der synchronisation. Ist bei NIO nicht ganz einfach...

- Alex

P.S.


```
extends Thread implements Runnable
```

Du alter Spassvogel ... Hast du mal geschaut was "Thread" so alles implementiert?


----------



## Giftstachel (24. Sep 2008)

danke erstmal, 

ja, hatte ich zu rate gezogen, jedoch nicht ganz nachvollziehen können, weil das ja auch auftritt, wenn ich nur einen thread laufen lasse. des weiteren steht dort ja auch, das die exception automatisch die connections zu macht, oder? *grübel*
was also für mich bedeutet, das ich von dem thread, wenn er die exception schmeißt, die connection wieder aufbauen können sollte. oder verhält es sich etwa so, das er die neue connection die er versucht aufzubauen, schließt, und die alte dann offen lässt, trotz 

```
httpClientConnection.close();
						tcpCon.close();
```
?
und wenn ja, wie könnte ich die steuerung dann auf den alten nicht mehr benötigten umleiten?

was den thread angeht hast recht. ist natürlich schwachsinn. naja, doppelt gemoppelt hält besser *ggg*


----------



## Giftstachel (25. Sep 2008)

naja, ich habs jetzt so abgeändert, das ich einfach den thread neu starte, und die offenen verbindungen vom system aus schließen lasse. ist zwar nicht ganz sauber, aber damit befasse ich mich später noch einmal. die lösung wenn sie sich dann ein stellt, werd ich gerne hier posten


----------

